# Neale Cranwell Wins WPF Heavyweight Mr Universe 2009



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*Mr Universe*

I write to update you on my recent success and thank all of you guys that have followed my forum articles and threads and supported me along the way. If I didnt get back to any PM's it was due to the rigous of competing in 4 comps in the past2 months and an overall diet of 6 months... but any questions please PM me or email me and ill be glad to respond...

As the owner of KrunchGym in Waltham Abbey, Essex I am always

passionate about acheivements in life, especially regarding health &

fitness.










*I have just returned from Italy after competing and winning the WPF *

*
HEAVYWEIGHT MR UNIVERSE TITLE *against the best athletes from 11 other

countries, including entrees from as far as South Africa & USA!

*I have been competing for many years & over the past 3 months *

*
receantly winning the UKBFF MIDLANDS HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE in October and *

*
then won the BRITISH NAC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP in November and now *

*
finally reaching the pinnacle of the contests and finally winning the *

*
WPF MR UNIVERSE.*










This has been a great personal acheivement in that only 8 months ago I

was diagnosed with a fractured spine and 2 slipped discs! Not good

news when training and preparing for so many competitions!

However, again such a servere setback only made me more determined to

succeed. Very similar to the life changing set back I experienced

6years ago when I was paralysed from a motorbike accident.

Using a positive mental approach is key to success in most of

lifestyle situations and having the positive outlook along with

intense Physio allowed a fast recovery and allowed me to continue with

my planned competitions.










Since winning the title I have been invited to compete on the British

Team next summer at the world championships & European championships

in Italy in June. And after some much needed rest over Christmas, I

will set my plans in competitive motion again.










All of this success has been fantastic and a great inspiration to many

at krunchgym. My gym has really grown in strength over the past year

with great friends, members and a nice mix of ages both male & female

and hope it long continues.

Personally I have a great media response and am now thankfully being

fully supported by a great UK supplement company in NRG. Their key

supplement that contributed to my training and recovery was the

premium product TTP.










see their website www.NRGSTOP.com

Along with NRG I have also continued sponsorship from EFX Equipment,

they have been pivotol in making my gym equipment to spec and have

been great with their service. A big thankyou again for their support

in supplying my equipment for Britain Strongest Man and their support

with Vitargo.










see their website http://www.exf-fitness.com/

Presently at Krunchgym we are offering a fantastic promotion as a pre-

Xmas offer! Any one that joins now in the gym has nothing to pay till

the 1st Jan 2010 and gets upto that date FREE! The quicker you join

the more months, weeks & days you save! For More info just pop in or

call Krunch on 01992764433

Neale Cranwell

Director Krunch Gym

WPF Mr Universe

With Thanks

Neale Cranwell

Director- Krunch Gym www.krunchgym.co.uk


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome achievements, well done mate. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done mate, big acheivement


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Outstanding achievement mate,especially against the odds!

just one thing tho......get a darker tan to cover those tats on stage lol

looking fantastic:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

big congrats mate....enjoying the food now?  , il be be back from uni in december time so il pop down the gym at some stage...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

congrats buddy:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

A Great Acheivement and well done mate

I competed at the NAC and won the Athletic Overall Title and thought you should have got the Mens Open Class Overall

Daz


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats Neale! Well done.

(Remember we met at the London Tattoo Convention...)


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Well done Neale, if I'm ever passing I'll hopefully get chance to train at the gym.

Great pics too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done Neale a great title to own....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats bro...much to be proud of...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done fella, now I am quieter I will be down soon to hit the weights.

Enjoy your food, you deserve it.

J


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking awesome mate, congratulations!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

titan said:


>


I especially like this picture...tats and physique look insane!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys

it's support like this that keeps all us competitive bodybuilders going..!! Really nice comments and you r all welcome down Krunch gym anytime!!!

James- be great to see u again and have a good catch up, hear u been real busy lately down Kent, glad it's goin well. Pop in soon!

Daz- thanks mate, had that feedback by many ppl actually and just watched the DVD - I would agree but hey it's they nature of the sport and I've always known that, as long as I'm happy with my condition then that's the winning for me! 

as for the FOOD..!!! Somebody stop me..!!! Rebound rebound training goin great- lean and 2 stone on in 10 days... ;-) nice to have abs and veins and be full AGAIN..! lol

stil, sure Xmas indulges will smooth that out...damn..!


----------



## Pete Quayle (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Neale,

Was having a scoot around the net and came across this site so i joined the forum simply to say well done fella... big achievement !!

Hopefully you can remember me as the guy that came 2nd and pushed you at the NAC a few weeks back ...haha, god damn those monster striated quads of yours...

be well and good luck

Pete Quayle

Owner Manager - Furness Health Studio & Furness Fight Factory.


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

hey pete!!!

how doing mate!!! awesome condition fella!!! be great to have a chat and share few ideas!!!

i pulled out of NAC Germany after winning Universe in Italy last week my body telling me need a rest.. kidney pangs!!!

how u doing bud!???

wheres ur gym?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Excellent condition, bloody well done.

PS Great INK!


----------

